# 5 Vegas Series A Apocalypse Ltd. Cigar Review - Still a bore...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These have sat in my humidor for almost 2 years now (according to my last review). Fired up the last one - nothing. They still look great and the...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Apocalypse Ltd. Cigar Review - Still a bore...


----------

